# Deleted Collection by Mistake on My Voyage



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

I deleted a collection called "Current" on my Voyage. In it I had a book that was sideloaded and I just wanted to delete the book. Oops, I deleted the collection. By the way, when I got the box that told me I was deleting the collection, it would not let me cancel out of it or let me return Home. So poof, away it went.  I figured, OK, I'll just add a new collection and call it "Current" again but it says that I already have a collection by that name in the Cloud. 

I clicked on Cloud on the Voyage and could not find that collection. Where/how do I retrieve that collection? If I'm not able to, I suppose I can just start a new one "Currently Reading" or something like that. 

So how do I delete the book from my Voyage?

Thanks.
Christine


----------



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

I figured it out. Rather than delete this post, I'll just put the answer below in case someone else runs into this same problem. I couldn't find it when I did a search.

I kept pressing items so I'm not 100% sure this is the way I did it....I pressed "All Items"  and "On Device". That brought up the deleted collection "Current" although it was grayed out. I just pressed it and a menu of items appeared. One of the items was "Return to Device" (probably not those exact words but it's obvious which selection to choose.  It then became active on my device. Hope this helps the next person who makes this mistake.

Christine


----------

